# Poorly Hands....All For The Chinnies !!



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

So i now have permission to finally start cutting the apple trees back  I was so excited to start cutting, scrubbing and baking....well first batch of branches i cut off was fine but by the time they were baking i had a little bit of sore hands. So i kept it at that and decided to start again, my bf helped me cut back the one tree and by the time i finished cutting to size my hands free bruised and i have the start of blisters  

But i will most likely start again tomorrow in the hope of making some chinnie toys and maybe selling some branches......but i never realised how many branches there are on those three apple trees and im not even talking about that spider trying to climb on my leg :crying: 

At least i know that im appreciated as my chinnies quickly snatched a baked stick and munched it all to nothing.....my poorly hands will have to cope just so i can make my little munchers happy !!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww bless, theres nothing like a bit of apple stick to make a chinny happy


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think they like the hard work haha, they will not eat any shop brought apple sticks !!! Very snooty chinchillas  but then the cats get upset that they dont have a treat and so does the parrot...so i guess i just cant win and today i founf my cat sitting on my recently cut to size sticks......and would she move....NO she would not !!! haha


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hahaha i got this when i was trying to finish my hamster castle









laid on me sciccors me tape measure, and my cut to size sticks 
cats eh

you could always give the parrot an apple tree perch


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep i was thinking that too, i think Mr Sampson would love a perch and ive been known to give him some of the wood i use to make the toys just to make him blow me a kiss  And that is just how Fluffy will sit...its as if to say "im sitting here so you have to look at me instead" haha.....I still have two apple trees, a pear tree and a grape vine to cut...However will i cope haha !!


----------

